# HELP! glass- thin hairline scratch/crack?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

So i was just looking at my tank and I noticed there appears to be a hairline scratch/crack on the outside of my glass- which i dont even know what could have caused this. I can feel it if I run my finger over it (from the outside) however I cannot feel it from the inside of the tank. The scratch/crack is interrupted in one area. Please see attached. Should I be concerned with this?

I have not noticed it before, but it could be because its new, or i just never paid attention.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

scratch - it's fine. Just be more careful while wiping down the tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It just looks like a scratch to me...unfortunate, but not going to affect the tank structurally...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I was scared I would have 75G of water on the floor sometime soon!  I still don't know how that scratch happened


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Thanks for the replies! I was scared I would have 75G of water on the floor sometime soon!  I still don't know how that scratch happened


Don't worry . If you ever get fishroom quality tanks, some will have scratches like that.


----------

